# Tracking



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of Deeken and I from tracking class today. We're currently doing urban tracking. Deeks loves it. I want to just say that I don't normally look so grungy but, its dog training early on a Sunday morning and I always wind up getting filthy. 

At the start. You can see the article to my left.






















































An article


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Very interesting photos. I bet Deeken has a great time with all the mental stimulation. How many classes will you be going to? I wasn't familiar with the term urban tracking.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

PDXdogmom said:


> Very interesting photos. I bet Deeken has a great time with all the mental stimulation. How many classes will you be going to? I wasn't familiar with the term urban tracking.


Deeken loves it. We've been tracking for quite a while now. We are doing a set of 5 urban tracking classes but we also did several sets of forest/grass tracking before this. We also get out to practice (both alone and with friends) a few times a week. Urban tracking is called Variable Surface Tracking in the States if that's where you are. VST titles are incredibly hard, much harder than the urban tracking titles up here (apparently). I would love to do a tracking test with Deeken but he's not eligible because he's a mixed breed.


----------



## Badu (Oct 8, 2011)

Lovely smart boy! Why mixed breed dogs can't do tracking test?


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Badu said:


> Lovely smart boy! Why mixed breed dogs can't do tracking test?


The CKC has a PEN program for dogs who are of breeds recognized by the CKC but not for mixed breeds or unrecognized breeds. Since Deeken's mixed, he's not eligiable for a PEN. The tracking tests are run through the CKC so without a PEN we're hooped.


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

Have you ever tried for the PEN? Not sure how strict they are..but Riley got his as an am staff no problem. Your boy DOES look really labby. The only thing is the markings. I wasn't gonna try for it either, but then my instructor said "if they accept your dog, than they get your entry fees!" soo.. that convinced me LOL. 

Deeken looks like he's having a blast! Tracking has always intrigued me. Wish I could find someone who teaches it around here.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Hadley said:


> Have you ever tried for the PEN? Not sure how strict they are..but Riley got his as an am staff no problem. Your boy DOES look really labby. The only thing is the markings. I wasn't gonna try for it either, but then my instructor said "if they accept your dog, than they get your entry fees!" soo.. that convinced me LOL.
> 
> Deeken looks like he's having a blast! Tracking has always intrigued me. Wish I could find someone who teaches it around here.


I haven't. I figured the huge white markings on his chest and the one funky ear would immediately disqualify him...


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

You should try, he is pretty obviously a Lab mix. Looks like you guys are having fun!


----------

